# urgent fridge info needed please



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry if that sounds a wee bit dramatic but does anyone know what the switch with the letters A O F on a electrolux frridge does its a three position switch. I have looked in the manual but there is no mention of it. I really could do with knowing tonight please


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it for gas power 12v power 240v power,Just try and see Best i can come up with

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AOF*

What is the Model Number?

Trev


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the come back. No I dont think so as I have a switch on the left that does all that. I have the fridge running on hookup at the moment and Im not sure where this other switch should be.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Switch*

It could be the Mullion or door heater switch.

Could you post an Image?
Does a Red Light come on?
Could it be French or German?

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t trace A O F switch in elecrolux parts.

Have you a piccy

DAve p


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive no idea what the model is and the manuel covers 8 models Rm 6270 62716290 6291 62 and 64 I have just been out to look at it but can find no No on it its running as the freezer but is cold but not the main compartment I hope it will be ok by the morning. Its been on most of the day.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After googleing i came up with a site www.justanswer.com

They will give you an answer for a fee.

Unfriendly so and so`s

Dave p


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

No sorry I haven't wish I did. I switched it to the top position and its still not cold in the main part. It is a silver switch and switches up and down and the letters are beside the switch any help???


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

oh how mean are they. I heard a programme on radio 4 about that service and its very poor I think they asked the same question a few times and got a different answer each time 8O


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

Hi Josieb
From memory my Hymer frige had a swich somthing like yours, it switched a small cooling fan for the condensor (fins at the back)

Eddie


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you Eddie do you think its middle for off and the other tow positions something like fast and slow. I have googled images and can find no pics of it at all. I don't know why the main part of the fridge has not gone cool or am I expecting too much :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not much help if you want the info tonight but look at

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/Start/

or call them at:

For technical support in the UK, please call: 0844 626 0130

You can download and operations manual from them at:

HERE

or any of these numbers:

Dometic UK Ltd
Dometic House
The Brewery
Blandford St Mary
Dorset
DT11 8LE
[email protected]

Direct telephone numbers

Tech Support +44 (0) 844 626 0130

Outdoor Leisure +44 (0) 844 626 0139

Hope you get an answer- they are the UK suppliers of Electrolux products ( now Dometic)

FWIW I think the centre position - O - is off too.

G


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Well thank you for taking all that trouble. I will go and have a quick search. It seems odd that there is no info or pics anywhere for this switch and the Manual just seems to ignore it. Anyway many thanks its much appreciated


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Josieb

I see you have a Rapido. We had one of those switches on our previous Rapido. It is an extra fitted by Rapido and is to operate a booster fan which I believe is supposed to increase the cooling efficiency of the fridge in very hot weather. I think it may only work on mains? I think you are right that the 'O' position in the middle is 'off'. I suspect that 'A' will be automatic; so is 'F' manual? I cannot help any more as we never got round to using that switch and I cannot consult the manual as it stayed with the van when we sold it.

If you need more guidance try Wokingham Motorhomes as they are the best people for Rapidos or else email your question to the Rapido website in France.

Hope that helps a bit. Best of luck.

Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ColinC said:


> . I suspect that 'A' will be automatic; so is 'F' manual?


If it was fitted by Rapido then perhaps the A and F stand for something French ?

G


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Colin thank you. I have tried it and you are spot on. When in the up position the fridge worked just right so many thanks.


----------

